

Ask HN: What is the best way to promote a KickStart project? - mathgladiator

I've got a friend who is just started doing a Kick Starter project ( http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/devilsminstrels/the-devils-minstrels-origin-comic-book-0 ), and I was curious as to the wisdom that HN could share in how to market and promote these type of projects.
======
jeggers5
I thought that this was a fantastic Promotion for a Kickstart project -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgH5mqQLYJU>

